
I’m taking a break from cron.weekly - E-M
https://ma.ttias.be/im-taking-break-cron-weekly/
======
tonysickpony
Subscriber here. Thank you for cron.weekly. I really like it and it has been
my habit reading it every Monday morning. It is totally understandable that it
is not the big scary task that make your brain wear out but the ones require
your continuous efforts and time. I hope the the missing of cron.weekly will
help remind people of the pressure newsletter writers, bloggers, open source
maintainers are facing and the nature of burnt out. Take care

~~~
Mojah
Thanks man, appreciate it!

------
VexorLoophole
I need to get more in touch with unix news in generel for my job. Lurking on
HN and Reddit doesn't seem like enough. Too bad that i heard about cron.weekly
too late. Any other similar resources?

~~~
xorcist
If you aren't already subscribed to LWN (lwn.net), do it now. It is the single
best resource there is of both Linux and the broader UNIX ecosystem, both
technical (I know a lot about LRU lists that I didn't before) and the broader
social movement (I know much more about the governing models of various
projects and their community engagement than I did before).

There is a fee but it is lower than for any paper trade magazine and the
quality is absolutely on par with such. They have a staff rather than taking
articles from anybody which I feel helps keep an even quality to the writing.
Absolutely recommended.

------
blakesterz
:-( I'm an avid reader, this was one of those rare things that was
consistently useful every week. I have no idea how he found the stuff for the
email every week, but I loved it, and learned so much. Really sad to see this
one go.

~~~
Mojah
Thank you for the kind words, they mean a lot!

------
senorsmile
This is my favorite weekly newsletter type thingamajig. I can't wait for it to
return.

------
jhoechtl
> I won't lie, running cron.weekly has been my most profitable side business
> to day. Factor 10x more than all the others. But it's no passive income, it
> requires a newsletter issue every week, on the clock.

For me that reads: It's profitable but I have to work for it? What else did he
suspect?

~~~
Mojah
> For me that reads: It's profitable but I have to work for it? What else did
> he suspect?

More like: this hobby got out of hand and is now taking too much of my time,
despite the fact that there's financial compensation. cron.weekly wasn't
created to be profitable, it was a side-effect of it becoming more successful,
but I just need a mental break.

